# Anyone due July 2013?



## Strawberry78

Hi everyone 

Ive just found out we are expecting our second baby, due July :happydance:. Is anyone else due then? would be good to compare symptoms etc and to chat :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Mattysmommy

Hey strawberry78 I found out on Sunday that I'm expecting :) this will be our 2nd baby and due on 21st July I'm a paranoid wreck at the minute lol! How are u feeling? Xx


----------



## pip101

Hi there! we found out a week ago we're expecting no4-due 19july- am still waiting formy mw to ring meback so I can get my bloodwork done because with 3 of my pregnancies Ihave had very low progesterone and I'm worried this time again about it.


----------



## Beautifulbub

Hi, I am due July 13th with my 1st and am too a previous wreck lol. Only symptom really is slight sore nips that's about it lol xx


----------



## wantababybad2

Hi! I'm due July 11th with our first. My symptoms have been very sore boobs, everything gagged me last week, and I have had a few little cramps. :)


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi girls, I found out today that I'm pregnant! Think my due date is around 24th July. This is our first baby and we had to do IVF with ICSI due to dh's low sperm count. Pleased that it worked first time though!


----------



## scotsgirl09

hey, just found out last night/confirmed this morning that im pregnant with no3 and due 22nd july :)


----------



## JWandBump

Hey I'm due July 4th with my 2nd :D xx


----------



## littlemyst

I am due july 9th! with number 3! :)


----------



## Whatme

Hi ladies I'm due about 14/15 July I think, found out last week.. How many people have you guys told, we haven't told anybody yet. X


----------



## littlemyst

We have told a few close friends and a few family members. We were just so excited when we found out! lol :)


----------



## SamsMum

We are due 22nd July  Good to luck to all the other July Mummies!

Each day seems to be going so slowly - I feel like I've been 4 weeks pg for months!


----------



## Strawberry78

Mattysmommy said:


> Hey strawberry78 I found out on Sunday that I'm expecting :) this will be our 2nd baby and due on 21st July I'm a paranoid wreck at the minute lol! How are u feeling? Xx

Congratulations!! Im feeling good thanks my boobies are a little bit sore but no other symptoms just yet I am due on the 22nd, still cant believe it :happydance:


----------



## Strawberry78

SamsMum said:


> We are due 22nd July  Good to luck to all the other July Mummies!
> 
> Each day seems to be going so slowly - I feel like I've been 4 weeks pg for months!

Hi I am due the 22nd too :hugs: it seems ages away doesnt it, but I bet it will be here in no time! Xx


----------



## Strawberry78

Congratulations, is this your first baby? X


----------



## sandoval_star

SamsMum said:


> Each day seems to be going so slowly - I feel like I've been 4 weeks pg for months!

I'm worried that it's going to feel like this! Wish it was 12 weeks already!
Looking forward to getting to know all you ladies over the coming months x


----------



## SamsMum

Strawberry78 said:


> SamsMum said:
> 
> 
> We are due 22nd July  Good to luck to all the other July Mummies!
> 
> Each day seems to be going so slowly - I feel like I've been 4 weeks pg for months!
> 
> Hi I am due the 22nd too :hugs: it seems ages away doesnt it, but I bet it will be here in no time! XxClick to expand...

Hey due date buddy! Keep in touch.....this is baby no. 2. We have a little boy too. How are you feeling?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hi, ladies! I just got my BFP this morning! This is will be our second baby, third pregnancy.

I think I'll be right at the end of July. My first doc appointment is next week on Thursday. Yay! 

We haven't told anyone yet. I'm a little cautious because of my mc in September, but this pregnancy feels totally different from that one already. Mainly, I've been really bloated, fatigued, and super emotional. Don't really have any other symptoms yet, but I didn't really have any this early with Ozzy either.

Looking forward to having more bump buddies!


----------



## AZBabyDust

Due July 17th with our very first! Nervous but SO EXCITED!!! :happydance:


----------



## tsyhanochka

Hi Gals,

Got our BFP on Monday, we'll be due July 21. Just called the 2 MW clinics in our area to see if I can get in with one of them. Waiting for my Dr's appt next week. It was supposed to be a followup to find out why it was taking so long to get pregnant, had a US and some blood work done... and now it will be discussing other things. 
I guess having the US tech tell me I had a beautiful uterus and an egg about to drop was all I needed.... wish I had known that months ago. We're literally at the year mark of (pardon the Canadian euphemism) "pulling the goalie" if you know what I mean :haha:

Good luck ladies. Since some of you are not first timers, I got a question for you. Should I be feeling symptoms at 4w+4 already? Sore bbs, dizzy some, gas, and my lower abdomen feels like I've been doing some great ab exercises.


----------



## Harley Quinn

LOL @ "pulling the goalie"! That's what we called it too. We're Canucks fans here. I miss hockey, even if it does take up so many evenings. :(

Anyway, to answer your question, I personally did not have all of the symptoms you are describing that early on, but the gas and pain/pressure in the abdomen, yes. I think the early symptoms are different for everyone, but I have definitely heard plenty of women on here who are early on in their pregnancies describe exactly what you just did!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hello, conrates ladies on your :bfp: would be happy to join yall. im due around july 5th or so.


----------



## shoelaces17

Hello Ladies!! We are pregnant with our first baby, and it was very much a suprise :shock:. I just had my BFP Monday! I don't have my first appointment until NOV. 27th but my estimated due date is July 24th! ;) Right now I am really tired and have very sore nipples :/


----------



## motherearth23

I'm so curious, what is "pulling the goalie" mean?? I live in Maine and am a hockey fan, but this phrase is totally lost on me. Maybe it's my pregnant brain, keep forgetting things all the time it's annoying. 

I'm 5 weeks 1 day or just around there. Still haven't schedule a midwife appointment yet, when do most of you plan on going in for yours? I want to have an ultrasound the week before Christmas, I plan on breaking the news to friends & family by sending out cards with an u/s picture in them. :)


----------



## Secondtimer1

I am due july 5th.. Number 2:) good luck to all of u ladies


----------



## tsyhanochka

"Pulling the Goalie" means to stop using contraception.... leaving the net wide open so to speak :)


----------



## beachgal

Hi ladies!

I'm due July 11th with my first :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Well, when a team is down by 1 or 2 goals near the very end of a game, they sometimes "pull the goalie" to have an extra skater (usually a forward) on the ice to try to tie the game. "Pulling the goalie" when you're TTC just means stopping using protection. I thought it was pretty clever when I first heard it used that way. My husband is pretty proud of the fact that I once called a disposable diaper a "one-timer." Tee hee.

I'm going for my first appointment at my maternity clinic in one week! I'll be about 4.5 weeks then.

ETA: Bah! Posted at the same time as PP who explained it!


----------



## IcePrincess

Just found out tuesday... I am due July 24. Congrats to all the :bfp: ladies!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

I have already had my first ultrasound this past tuesday and i have another one on the 29th and the 13th. i did so early is becouse we thought i was already 12 weeks going by my LMP date but i have weird cycles so when we did the ultrasound thats how they estimated how far along i am. they say since there is a strong heartbeat seen in the ultrasound im about 7 weeks so that makes me due around july 5th.


----------



## motherearth23

Ha! Well we pulled the goalie for sure after our first miscarriage. We had been avoiding my fertile days, but once I got a taste of pregnancy I knew I wanted to try again. Hubby supported me, though we are not exactly under the best financial circumstances to be having a child. Does anyone else live on a tight budget? I know I want to breastfeed as long as possible, co-sleep (i really want the arm's reach co-sleeper!) until baby requests his or her own bed, and use cloth diapers. I also plan on making all of my own baby food, jarred baby food is nonsense imho. What other money-saving techniques can anyone recommend?


----------



## goddess25

Bf, cloth diaper, baby wear to avoid stroller, small bassinet or co-sleep to avoid nursery costs, baby led weaning....my kids eat what we eat and no pureeing involved at all.

I think you have most of them down already. You could make your own wipes and bottom rubs if any diaper rash..


----------



## goddess25

Oh and yes I am due in July around the 24-25th..


----------



## familygirl30

Whatme said:


> Hi ladies I'm due about 14/15 July I think, found out last week.. How many people have you guys told, we haven't told anybody yet. X[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> We have just told my parents and best friend for now


----------



## shelx

Im due 22nd July with my 2nd :wave:


----------



## crystalg

Hi everyone, 
We are due 17th July, this will be our second child, we currently have a 10 month old. 
So excited. 
Congrats everyone


----------



## Prayingmom2b

I'm due with my FIRST on July 10th! The only symtoms I've had so far is sore nipples, frequent urination, and mild cramping with some sharp pains occasionally when I stand up.


----------



## beegray

4th July!!!! So excited, lost our first in 2010! been ttc since kinda thing! So excited about this little one, had a scan yesterday baby had a strong heartbeat! :happydance:


----------



## nisham

'Im due with my FIRST on July 4th.,according to my scan.


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

hi and congrats to all the july bumps..

im due my 4th on july 8th, but my other 3 were all early so im guessing this LO will follow suit. my first was 4 days early, my second was 1 week early and my third was 3 weeks early ! 

my first 2 are girls and with them i had very little symptoms my last was a boy and i was very sick with him for about the first 10 weeks or so.. with this pregnancy i have been so sick from 5 weeks exactly, throwing up and feeling completely nauseous from the minute i wake till the time i go to bed ! My boobs are killing me and im exhausted ! So im guessing that this one may be a little boy as well


----------



## Ps712

Found out Tuesday that we are expecting our first mid July. Still trying to get my head round the fact that I am currently growing a new human being and copeing with morning sickness (which is kicking my butt) and all the other symptoms (fatigue :sleep:, diarrhea :blush:, sore boobs, moodswings).

We haven't told anyone and don't plan too till we have our first scan but I'm not sure how I'm going to hide all the above till then, especially as I go back to work on Monday.


----------



## wantingagirl

Yep Im due in July too x


----------



## Sephie

Yup, I'm also due in July! EDD July 14th!


----------



## Nothingtolose

Hi I am due on the 4th of July, my boobs are so sore ATM, had morning sickness off and on. Been feeling crampy too from time to time


----------



## Pink Flowers

I am due 25th July :)


----------



## pandaspot

I am due 21st July. I have been crampy, had nausea everyday since last week at various points throughout the day. My boobs also started to be real sore yesterday, like they were sore before but they have upped the soreness now


----------



## Medipea

15th of July! :)


----------



## Smudge101

I'm due 11th July. Only symptoms I have are sore boobs/nipples, bloating and heartburn.

Still no MS - maybe I'm on of the lucky ones who never gets it?


----------



## Tizy

Hey girls, 

I'm due 24th July by my calculations. I'm super paranoid too, so far only had slight cramping on and off. No other symptoms. I'm still taking pregnancy tests as I can't quite believe it! 

I have a daughter called Holly who is nearly 15 and a little boy called Roscoe who is nearly one. Xxx


----------



## luv4u2

Im due July 12th :happydance:


----------



## xkatiex

according to some internet sites where you enter in the first day of your last cycle, I'm due July 16th!! would love to have a buddy or two that are due very close to me. I have a scan on mon. i'm sure they will tell me a different date! 

my LTTC journal: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/1166115-just-want-mommy.html


----------



## Harley Quinn

Wow, so many of you have the sore boobs/nipples symptom. I had that last time around, but this time my boobs feel the same as before. That might be because I'm still breastfeeding, though... My boobs have really toughened up in the last year! lol

Also, looking back, I'm remembering that I have had heartburn on and off for the last week or so! Totally a sign that I forgot about until now. I had heartburn pretty badly all through my first pregnancy, so I really hope it's not even worse this time since it's already starting so soon!


----------



## sandoval_star

I've had the WORST heartburn for about 5 days now. It's almost constant throughout the whole day! Hoping it passes soon and I get some other equally horrible symptom :rofl:


----------



## sandoval_star

Oh, and Harley your ds is gorgeous!


----------



## tsyhanochka

I haven't had symptoms today. Brief nausea after lunch and dizzy spell before buy that's it. I don't feel the need to pee so much either. I know you don't have to have all your symptoms every day but its a little worrisome. My bloated belly and heavy BBS are about it.


----------



## nuffmac

Hi, I'm due my first baby on 13 th July. Very excited, nervous and anxious - all at once! :happydance: 

I have had sore bb's mainly but have been getting dull aches as well. Find it better when I eat little and often. Have to say my belly does feel swollen like it would if i had a heavy period. From reading around though all this is fairly normal. I'm lucky so far as I've had no major nausea or anything. 

Good luck all you July mommies:hugs:


----------



## TTCnov2012

Hey ladies I just got a BFP today! Due date July 28 2013!!!


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

There's 120+ ladies already in a july 2013 group in the Pregnancy Groups and Discussion if you'd like to join us and find your due date buddies! :flower:

Here's the link! Hope to see you all there! :thumbup: 

July Sunbeams ~ July 2013 due date list


----------



## TTCnov2012

I got my BFP today but I still have some spotting... Is this ok?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

TTCnov2012 said:


> I got my BFP today but I still have some spotting... Is this ok?

congrats hun on the BFP 
is your spotting red or like brownish. if brownish it is old blood leaving the body. some people spot the first few weeks. just keep an eye on it and let your doctor now.


----------



## tsyhanochka

So I was all "hey no symptoms" and then fell asleep on the subway home and then got super queazy after supper when driving with DH 
Now I'm in bed over an hour early and passing out.....growing a human is hard work.


----------



## waiting2012

Hoping this is our sticky bean.... 11 years of trying and many losses in that time... :( Was so convinced this was not going to happen and tested on a whim at lunch time and got my :bfp: and that was after using a walmart cheapie this am it was neg... Got my positive on an Answer brand test, so very excited--and waiting to tell the dh on our anniversary--November 27th... Going to be a long wait but well worth it--as I'll be 5-6 weeks by then.. :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::cloud9::happydance::happydance:


----------



## terra1985

first baby due about july 7th :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I'm due on July 22nd ish. lol!


----------



## Xxenssial

looks like im due july 14th after having a scan to confirm dates.


----------



## Anderson8

Due July 25th. 6days short of ds due date from 2011


----------



## Danielle85

Hi  I'm expecting number 4 on July 11th 2013. My first three where born when I was a teenager and my youngish is now 7. This time around everything is scaring me cause I don't remember anything like this happening all them years ago. This time around I'm getting positive tests when ever I check but have been to the doctors Monday just gone due to experiencing light period like pain and very light bleeding. Well now 5 day later it's still the same, no worse, actually even less and I'm so worried something could be wrong :-( and thoughts?


----------



## TTCnov2012

So I was at my step sisters soccer game, and had to leave ASAP.... Thought I was going to puke! And so it begins


----------



## sandoval_star

Wow waiting2012 - 11 years ttc? Amazing news that you got there! Dh will be over the moon when you tell him, and what a nice surprise to do it on your anniversary. You have some good will power to wait!

TTCnov2012 - I'm jealous of your symptoms! I want some now just to feel like I'm pregnant! x


----------



## Strawberry78

Congratulations, well done on conceiving on the first ivf xx


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks so much, it was such a relief for us both emotionally and financially! x


----------



## Strawberry78

Whatme said:


> Hi ladies I'm due about 14/15 July I think, found out last week.. How many people have you guys told, we haven't told anybody yet. X

We havent told anyone yet either, trying to hold out until Christmas bu dont know if I can wait that long :happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

I was joking with my dh about our son's bedroom being empty next summer when he gets married--I told him it would be the nursery..LOL.. His responce was "No, that's going to be my 'man cave'" Jokes on him...LOL


----------



## tatsfaries

i just found out :happydance: and i am due july,23,2013 :cloud9:


----------



## Strawberry78

motherearth23 said:


> Ha! Well we pulled the goalie for sure after our first miscarriage. We had been avoiding my fertile days, but once I got a taste of pregnancy I knew I wanted to try again. Hubby supported me, though we are not exactly under the best financial circumstances to be having a child. Does anyone else live on a tight budget? I know I want to breastfeed as long as possible, co-sleep (i really want the arm's reach co-sleeper!) until baby requests his or her own bed, and use cloth diapers. I also plan on making all of my own baby food, jarred baby food is nonsense imho. What other money-saving techniques can anyone recommend?

Hi there we are on a tight budget also, more so now this is our second baby.! didnt want to wait any longer to have another baby so here we are. Making your own baby food is brilliant, I did it for my dd, its great because you know whats going into the food your baby will be eating, its also more cost effective as shop brought baby food can be expensive!


----------



## TTCnov2012

sandoval_star said:


> Wow waiting2012 - 11 years ttc? Amazing news that you got there! Dh will be over the moon when you tell him, and what a nice surprise to do it on your anniversary. You have some good will power to wait!
> 
> TTCnov2012 - I'm jealous of your symptoms! I want some now just to feel like I'm pregnant! x

It good bc I feel like its a good sign, but it's bad bc you can't tell anyone u feel awful without telling them why! Yours will come!!! It's either a real symptom or it's all in my head!!! I'm only 3w 6 days!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

welcome newbies and congrats on :BFP: s. crazy day did our holiday grocery shopping today and was way under budget which is awesome. got some homework done today as well. my hubby told me that last night he was driving home and thinking he cant wait to have a baby care seat in the back seat of his truck. he so cute. the little things lets me know he is thinking of the good things and not stressing like he could be.


----------



## hopefulmom38

Due July 14th and this will be my second (first with my husband). I have a 14 year old daughter. Very excited and find it hard to believe I have forgotten so much about the early pregnancy fun.


----------



## Harley Quinn

sandoval_star said:


> Oh, and Harley your ds is gorgeous!

Thank you! I think so too. Tee hee. :)



tsyhanochka said:


> I haven't had symptoms today. Brief nausea after lunch and dizzy spell before buy that's it. I don't feel the need to pee so much either. I know you don't have to have all your symptoms every day but its a little worrisome. My bloated belly and heavy BBS are about it.

Nice to hear you had symptoms later in the day, because this is basically how I've been feeling all day. I did nap pretty much all day, though, and my main symptom so far has been fatigue.


----------



## Whatme

Good luck keeping that secret! Congrats hunny! Xx




waiting2012 said:


> Hoping this is our sticky bean.... 11 years of trying and many losses in that time... :( Was so convinced this was not going to happen and tested on a whim at lunch time and got my :bfp: and that was after using a walmart cheapie this am it was neg... Got my positive on an Answer brand test, so very excited--and waiting to tell the dh on our anniversary--November 27th... Going to be a long wait but well worth it--as I'll be 5-6 weeks by then.. :happydance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::cloud9::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Whatme

I'm due about the 14/15 by my rubbish calculations..
I have one of them crazy hounds! Oes.. We've got a 6 yr old bitch called ruby. 




nuffmac said:


> Hi, I'm due my first baby on 13 th July. Very excited, nervous and anxious - all at once! :happydance:
> 
> I have had sore bb's mainly but have been getting dull aches as well. Find it better when I eat little and often. Have to say my belly does feel swollen like it would if i had a heavy period. From reading around though all this is fairly normal. I'm lucky so far as I've had no major nausea or anything.
> 
> Good luck all you July mommies:hugs:


----------



## TTCnov2012

Is anyone else terrified? I found out Friday I was pregnant so I couldn't make a drs appt. I will ASAP tomorrow morning... But I'm just scared its to good to be true. Every little cramp I feel, I get nervous.


----------



## monro84

This is my 1st but 6th pregnancy. Just found out last monday. Due on the 27th . We have been trying since Feb 2011so almost 2 yrs. I am praying this is our sticky baby. Levels are good have another blood test mon but so far doubling time is 24.7 hrs and progestrone when first beta was checked was 43.98. :shock: my first beta was 22.4 2days later 83.5 it more yhan tripled. I lost twins/triplets last yr in aug due to a partial septate uterus but had that fixed. Maybe more than one in there now??? Everyone of my pregnancy has been conceived naturally. Just been taken vitamins and baby aspirin.


----------



## TTDuck

Just got my BFP today!!! I believe I'm due July 25th with my first! :happydance:

Glad to see some hockey fans on here too! My husband and I are some of the few hockey fans in So Cal. My husband called it pulling the goalie too :)

So far I didn't notice anything different from normal PMS (though it was very minor) except more sensitivity to smell. We are probably going to tell family on Thanksgiving. We know it's early to start telling people but my in-laws aren't easy to keep things from and we're fairly close to the family that will be there so we might as well be out with it!


----------



## Strawberry78

Hi girls hope everyone is doing ok? I have got horrible lower back pains today, mainly on my right side, is anyone else experiencing these, I didnt have any lower pack pain whilst carrying, my dd until I was six months along and that was pelvic girdle pain due to the weight of the baby but as I am only five weeks now I am worried that the pain I have now isnt going to go away and will only get worse as baby gets bigger :shrug:


----------



## smokey

I just found out today im due routhly 21st July, we where leaving for Disney in the morning as well so byebye rollercoasters :)
I had a mc back in April and my due date would have been 3 weeks today so my emotions are all over the place now.


----------



## Pink Flowers

Wow congrats smokey! Looks like we will be having our second close together!


----------



## smokey

Pink Flowers said:


> Wow congrats smokey! Looks like we will be having our second close together!

Yay a familier "face" congrats to you as well :)


----------



## sandoval_star

Strawberry, hopefully it's just your uterus stretching out that is causing aches and pains and you will not be in pain for the whole time. I don't have any pains yet but today I have been exhausted, despite sleeping for 11 hours last night! I couldn't keep my eyes open this afternoon so had a 3 hour nap. I was hoping tiredness would be a few weeks away yet! x


----------



## Pink Flowers

smokey said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> Wow congrats smokey! Looks like we will be having our second close together!
> 
> Yay a familier "face" congrats to you as well :)Click to expand...

Be lovely to share the journey with someone I shared the first one with xx


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

We haven't gone to the doctor yet, but by our calculations we think LATE July 2013 or very early August 2013.


----------



## MissTeach75

Due the 19th July with my first. Have cramping on and off but mainly during the night and forever going for a wee! So glad I found this forum to ease my worries.


----------



## TTCnov2012

monro84 said:


> This is my 1st but 6th pregnancy. Just found out last monday. Due on the 27th . We have been trying since Feb 2011so almost 2 yrs. I am praying this is our sticky baby. Levels are good have another blood test mon but so far doubling time is 24.7 hrs and progestrone when first beta was checked was 43.98. :shock: my first beta was 22.4 2days later 83.5 it more yhan tripled. I lost twins/triplets last yr in aug due to a partial septate uterus but had that fixed. Maybe more than one in there now??? Everyone of my pregnancy has been conceived naturally. Just been taken vitamins and baby aspirin.

I'm due July 28!


----------



## Mrs.Stockdale

We have just found out pregnant with baby number 3 due in July. Not really sure of a date and if i had one wouldn't stick to it to strictly as I have had baby over 2 weeks after and 3 days before EDD. So excited :)


----------



## NennaKay

I'm due EARLY July... July 1st to be exact.... So it could go either way: June or July... My OH and I will be celebrating our 4th year together on June 23rd and our 2nd year of marriage on July 16th so either way it will be special! Good luck to all the July ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## BeingPatient

Congrats! I'm due July 22nd!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

welcome Newbies and congrats on the :bfp:s


----------



## Amylucy

I'm due with my second on July 30, I have a 19 month old daughter. I had no symptoms with her but so far a lot of nausea,cramps, sore boobs and awfully tired. Oh and peeing all the time already!


----------



## infinita4

Hi all! Got my BFP two days go :) Estimated due date is 17 July (based on LMP, not sure when I ovulated). This is my first pregnancy so had no idea that the pregnancy is dated from your LMP, meaning I am 5 weeks 5 days already, wow! The doctor mentioned "nearly 6 weeks" and I thought, how did I only figure this out 2 days ago!?


----------



## MiracleBaby2

Hello everyone, not getting tickers and all (old hat on this forum under various other names:) till it's confirmed and they are doing comparative HCG with my results due on Wednesday but I ought to be due 21st of July or thereabouts. I can't believe I am typing this here.... We started trying nearly 6 years ago now, we were then diagnosed with azoospermia so we underwent IVF twice and got lucky on our second try. FirstBorn will be 2 next month. NOTHING prepared us for finding out we're pregnant now when we basically did the sheet-dance ONCE in 3 months knowing we are a year away from our next IVF. So, if this holds and baby is a sticky bean -and even if not!- miracles can and DO happen!

H&H 8 and a bit months to everyone and looking forward to sharing the journey with you!


----------



## TTDuck

smokey said:


> I just found out today im due routhly 21st July, we where leaving for Disney in the morning as well so byebye rollercoasters :)
> I had a mc back in April and my due date would have been 3 weeks today so my emotions are all over the place now.

I went to Disneyland with my annual pass after getting pregnant (but before I knew) - luckily I only did 1 roller coaster after I conceived! Oops! :)


----------



## TTDuck

MiracleBaby2 said:


> Hello everyone, not getting tickers and all (old hat on this forum under various other names:) till it's confirmed and they are doing comparative HCG with my results due on Wednesday but I ought to be due 21st of July or thereabouts. I can't believe I am typing this here.... We started trying nearly 6 years ago now, we were then diagnosed with azoospermia so we underwent IVF twice and got lucky on our second try. FirstBorn will be 2 next month. NOTHING prepared us for finding out we're pregnant now when we basically did the sheet-dance ONCE in 3 months knowing we are a year away from our next IVF. So, if this holds and baby is a sticky bean -and even if not!- miracles can and DO happen!
> 
> H&H 8 and a bit months to everyone and looking forward to sharing the journey with you!

Wow!! Good luck on a sticky bean!!


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

Amylucy said:


> I'm due with my second on July 30, I have a 19 month old daughter. I had no symptoms with her but so far a lot of nausea,cramps, sore boobs and awfully tired. Oh and peeing all the time already!

July 30th is about the day we estimate too. I am ALSO peeing a lot already! I feel like every time I sit down or lay down, it lasts all of three seconds before it's a trip to the bathroom lol. :) As I stated on another thread, I have a warm fuzzy feeling in my stomach that feels good but I also have a cold that is overshadowing a lot of my symptoms if I'm having some of them.


----------



## FirstTry

Hi ladies :wave: 

I'm 12 DPO and started testing positive at 10 DPO. Is it too early to join this thread? My due date is 7/31/13, assuming this little bean sticks :). It will be our first.

I'm crampy, warm, and bloated today. I'm guessing that's normal, right?

Thanks!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats to all the new :bfp:


----------



## monro84

Got my beta back yesterday.As I was posting updates from my phone on the forum I fell alseep. 
406.07 

So all three are 
11 dpo 22.4 progestrone 43.98
13 dpo 80.5 doubling time 24.7 hrs.
16 dpo 406.07 doubling time 32 hrs

So higher side of normal betas, higher side of normal pregesterone, levels that are tripling and almost tripling. Does this mean maybe 2, or a girl or is it just a very sticky baby. Either way is fine with me.:happydance:


----------



## TTCnov2012

monro84 said:


> Got my beta back yesterday.As I was posting updates from my phone on the forum I fell alseep.
> 406.07
> 
> So all three are
> 11 dpo 22.4 progestrone 43.98
> 13 dpo 80.5 doubling time 24.7 hrs.
> 16 dpo 406.07 doubling time 32 hrs
> 
> So higher side of normal betas, higher side of normal pregesterone, levels that are tripling and almost tripling. Does this mean maybe 2, or a girl or is it just a very sticky baby. Either way is fine with me.:happydance:


R u going to dr every couple days?? Never been pregnant before so I don't no now this works... Do they always test progesterone too?? Or should I ask?


----------



## kittykat23

I'm due with my first on July 17th. Very nervous! At this point I'm only dealing with fatigue and sore breasts. First u/s is next Thursday and it's all I'm thinking about. Best of luck to everyone on here!


----------



## FirstTry

monro84 said:


> Got my beta back yesterday.As I was posting updates from my phone on the forum I fell alseep.
> 406.07
> 
> So all three are
> 11 dpo 22.4 progestrone 43.98
> 13 dpo 80.5 doubling time 24.7 hrs.
> 16 dpo 406.07 doubling time 32 hrs
> 
> So higher side of normal betas, higher side of normal pregesterone, levels that are tripling and almost tripling. Does this mean maybe 2, or a girl or is it just a very sticky baby. Either way is fine with me.:happydance:

Those are awesome numbers, Monro! 

I showed up at my doctor's office on 12dpo and they refused to test me until at least 15dpo. Grrrr! So, because of Tgiving, I have to wait until Monday, 19dpo, for my first beta.


----------



## monro84

TTCnov2012 said:


> monro84 said:
> 
> 
> Got my beta back yesterday.As I was posting updates from my phone on the forum I fell alseep.
> 406.07
> 
> So all three are
> 11 dpo 22.4 progestrone 43.98
> 13 dpo 80.5 doubling time 24.7 hrs.
> 16 dpo 406.07 doubling time 32 hrs
> 
> So higher side of normal betas, higher side of normal pregesterone, levels that are tripling and almost tripling. Does this mean maybe 2, or a girl or is it just a very sticky baby. Either way is fine with me.:happydance:
> 
> 
> R u going to dr every couple days?? Never been pregnant before so I don't no now this works... Do they always test progesterone too?? Or should I ask?Click to expand...

No you usually have to ask but sometimes they will not even do it if you ask at least that is what I ran into with my twins/ triplet pregnancy that ended in mmc last yr in Aug. They usually do 3 sets of bloods. too


----------



## hubblybubbly

Hey, please can I join? I'm due 31st July...estimated! It will be number two for us, dd will be 19months...eeeek!
X


----------



## kittykat23

We told only close friends and family. I also told my boss since I'm considered high-risk. Other than that, we're keeping it quiet until the end of 1st trimester. :) Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## kittykat23

infinita4 said:


> Hi all! Got my BFP two days go :) Estimated due date is 17 July (based on LMP, not sure when I ovulated). This is my first pregnancy so had no idea that the pregnancy is dated from your LMP, meaning I am 5 weeks 5 days already, wow! The doctor mentioned "nearly 6 weeks" and I thought, how did I only figure this out 2 days ago!?

Wow! We're within 2 days of one another! I found out at a gyno exam 4 days before I was due for my period. What a surprise that was! I was shocked as we were planning to begin IVF in January but conceived naturally. Best of luck!


----------



## tsyhanochka

kittykat23 said:


> Wow! We're within 2 days of one another! I found out at a gyno exam 4 days before I was due for my period. What a surprise that was! I was shocked as we were planning to begin IVF in January but conceived naturally. Best of luck!

Well that's probably the BEST gyno exam you'll ever have! 

I actually had started some tests to find out what was taking so long, so on Thursday instead of a follow up to those tests I have to tell my Dr I'm expecting. Funny how the body works!


----------



## TTDuck

tsyhanochka said:


> kittykat23 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! We're within 2 days of one another! I found out at a gyno exam 4 days before I was due for my period. What a surprise that was! I was shocked as we were planning to begin IVF in January but conceived naturally. Best of luck!
> 
> Well that's probably the BEST gyno exam you'll ever have!
> 
> I actually had started some tests to find out what was taking so long, so on Thursday instead of a follow up to those tests I have to tell my Dr I'm expecting. Funny how the body works!Click to expand...

I actually cancelled a consultation to go forward with a diagnostic hytereoscopy because I decided I wanted to wait a little longer to see if the problem I was having would stop on its own (I had spotting and bleeding all the time and it had stopped for over a week at that point). It will be a funny first prenatal appointment!


----------



## kitkat3

Yay :) Just found out we are expecting baby #3. Due date should be around July 27, 2013. Super excited!!! Had some weird cramping this morning and a bit of nausea...just had this weird feeling I was pregnant :) Congrats to everyone!


----------



## K2TimeZ12

Due July 13


----------



## Classychick72

Hi all and congratulations its a great feeling knowing you're pregnant ! I haven't quite come to terms with it yet as it seems unreal! Had no major symptoms just no af slight sore bbs and frequent loo visits! Am aching 'creaking'! in pelvic area too. I was worried as I have ongoing highish blood pressure and docs want to put me on beta b lockers but I'm a bit worried so got to wait and see what mw says next wk.
So excited I'm 40 and thought I'd lost my slot to have a baby ;) 
Only told a handful of people - my boss (just in case anything happened at wk) and 2 friends - one is pregnant and other a mw! Can't wait to tell my sister and mum this next few wkeds when I see them it's killing me!! My nephew too asked a month ago when we were having a baby!!! He's 5 ;) 
We got married on 21st dec so nearly our anniversary. Due 17th July 3 days before my birthday!! What a lovely present to ourselves ;) good luck everyone


----------



## ttcreed

Usually ovulate on day 26, I am now on day 44 and no AF in sight!!! Lots of symptoms. Sore BB's (TMI), tired, hungry and nauseas at the same time. URGHHH! Took tests all last week, one on Sunday night and still negative (had some weird lines, but will call them BFN). Help, has anyone been that late and still had negatives?


----------



## wantingagirl

Im due roughly july 10th! 4th pregnancy 2nd pregnancy a miscarriage I have a 10 year old SS, 3 year old son and a 4 month old baby! oh dear lol xx


----------



## MiracleBaby2

Yey HCG results in! 980 on Sat evening and 3500 yesterday morning so they more than tripled! Ticker here I come! :)


----------



## Pink Flowers

I am feeling very sick today, I don't mind because it is all a good sign :)


----------



## kittykat23

tsyhanochka said:


> kittykat23 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! We're within 2 days of one another! I found out at a gyno exam 4 days before I was due for my period. What a surprise that was! I was shocked as we were planning to begin IVF in January but conceived naturally. Best of luck!
> 
> Well that's probably the BEST gyno exam you'll ever have!
> 
> I actually had started some tests to find out what was taking so long, so on Thursday instead of a follow up to those tests I have to tell my Dr I'm expecting. Funny how the body works!Click to expand...

:happydance: That's awesome! Congratulations!!


----------



## VGirl

My due date is July 27th :) Just told my mom today and she was not too impressed (I guess I expected her to cry from joy but she had other plans :) I'm feeling very tired but cant seem to find my right position at night. Plus, I have to pee a lot! Also, had slight cramping but it seems better now. 
Good luck to all of you ladies! :flower:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

VGirl said:


> My due date is July 27th :) Just told my mom today and she was not too impressed (I guess I expected her to cry from joy but she had other plans :) I'm feeling very tired but cant seem to find my right position at night. Plus, I have to pee a lot! Also, had slight cramping but it seems better now.
> Good luck to all of you ladies! :flower:

congrats, sorry your mother wasnt as joyed though i know how that is . :hugs:


----------



## TTCnov2012

Getting scared... Woke up in the middle of the night from cramps, not too bad and they only lasted a couple seconds but enough to worry me.... Today when I went to the bathroom I noticed light light tan cm... I know I'm probably worrying for nothing.... But I planned on telling my mom tonight and I'm scared something could be going wrong :( maybe I'm just being overly emotional or something


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

The fiance and I noticed my belly changing some more this morning. We noticed it was lifting some on the left side a couple of days ago, but it is more pronounced now and we noticed a couple of other body changes as well. I am definitely feeling emotional and moody, God bless my fiance for putting up with it. I have a little gas, but thankfully, it's burping and not out the other end quite yet lol


----------



## tsyhanochka

I've had burping too. I kind of wish it were the other end as I'm so queasy I worry I'll get sick with some burps :(


----------



## divinebliss

Hi I'm due around July 21, 2013!! I'm completely excited, nervous and anxious at the same time. I mc with a blighted ovum last year around this time at 12 weeks but the baby stopped developing and sac stop growing around 7. I don't want to spread the news until I'm sure or more comfortable that everything will be ok. Any suggestions on when I should break the news?? I'm dying to tell the world I'm so excited!!


----------



## tsyhanochka

I'm waiting to tell the boss at least until I hear a heartbeat. And my family and friends can wait until week 13... I'd rather be confident and then it will be after the holidays so people can absorb the news better too.


----------



## hubblybubbly

I'm crap at secrets, and I'll probably need help with willow when I've got my head down the loo if it's anything like my last pregnancy, and if I mc I would like my close family and friends to know to be there to support me. So I plan on telling my best friends and immediate family.

Divinebliss - sorry about your mmc, you should wait until your comfortable to spread the news, but it's now the chances of mc reduce to 5% once you've seen/heard its hb, or you could wait until your first scan. There's no one answer, it's different for everyone.

Ttcnov- how are you?
X


----------



## Babydreams321

Hey ladies, can i jump on please?

I think Im due July the 12th, very excitable, trying to keep it a secret but gagging to tell my best friends!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

my next ultrasound is this coming thursday the 29th. i cant wait to see the baby again and see how it has grown. we will have a better idea of my due date i hope. so far iv only had a little nausea but no actually getting sicksick. hope all you girls are doing well.


----------



## MrsStutler

I'm (unofficially) due on July 29th with our second baby! :happydance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats ms stutler


----------



## TTCnov2012

Had anyone lost some symptoms?? My only real symptom was sore bbs and today invoke up and they aren't??? Super worried!


----------



## Mummy2Peanut

Hi Ladies, 

Can I jump on board please? 

I am approximately 4weeks 5days pregnant with our second :))

I had a scan at the EPU on Thursday but they obviously couldn't see anything yet (going back on Tuesday due to health conditins & meds), but they did do my HCG and Progesterone...

Has anybody else had their HCG and Progesterone checked that I could compare with?

My Hcg was 641 and my progesterone was 71.

If anybody could give me some feedback of those levels at my stage that would be great. I have searched online but getting conflicted info.

I think I'm due at the end of July (Hubby is hoping for the 28th which is his birthday).

Congratulations to you all, and I'll look forward to going on our July birthing journey together! XxX


----------



## july2013

Hi there, I just joined and figured i'd jump right in. We're due on July 1st (going by my dates and an online calculator). Unplanned, kinda terrified as we're both young and we don't have much money. But i'm confident we can make it work. We have our first scan this Thursday, can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## Mummymoose

Hey guys I'm unofficialy due 27th July 2013 with my second who's five and I'm unsure on what all this hcg is I'm sure I never heard if this five years ago?? Do I need to know about it?


----------



## Mummymoose

How young if you don't mind me asking? I was 19 when I gave birth 18 when conceived xx


----------



## july2013

Mummymoose said:


> Hey guys I'm unofficialy due 27th July 2013 with my second who's five and I'm unsure on what all this hcg is I'm sure I never heard if this five years ago?? Do I need to know about it?




Mummymoose said:


> How young if you don't mind me asking? I was 19 when I gave birth 18 when conceived xx

HCG levels.. no you don't really need to know much about them. But they're measured in your blood or urine (2 types of pregnancy tests). Don't worry about them

I was 22 in August, and he's also 22. You were young, must have been tough :flower:


----------



## Mama_noni

Hi ladies can I jump on board aswell. I'm around 6 weeks going on my my LMP so guessing a due date of July 18th, this is baby number #2. I haven't as of yet had any morning sickness just sore boobs, a heightened smell and really bad burping! X


----------



## DoeEyes

I'm due July 26th :)


----------



## Sublu

Hello!! Me! End of July - just found out on Tuesday. 2nd baby for us, we have beautiful baby girl 18mths old :) xx


----------



## NennaKay

I wanted to keep it a secret until about 12 weeks. I told my best friend first, mere seconds after I peed on the test (Approx. 4w4d) . I told my OH later that evening. I told my Mom 2 days later. 

That was gonna be it until 12 weeks... BUT... My mom told me I needed to tell my dad because she was afraid she was gonna slip up and say something. So I told my dad. Then my brothers overheard so I told them. Well I had to tell my sister because my brothers knew. So we're up to 7 people before 5 weeks. My sister told her husband cause that's what husbands and wives do... Up to 8 people... Not too bad.

SO then I find out my OH told two of his friends. Our neighbor. 9. And a guy that he works with. 10. The only problem here is the guy that he works with is married to my best friend from high school who I wasn't gonna tell until later... But now I have that nasty husbands-tell-their-wives thing hanging over my head. 

So then my OH DESPERATELY wants to tell his family... He tells his brother fairly early... Who tells his super annoying wife. 12... Then he wants to tell his mom and dad, whom I cannot stand! 14. We tell them very few people know and ask them to keep it to themselves. 1 hour after we leave and get home my OH gets a call from his mother. She told grandma. What?! 15.

So I told my grandma, great-aunt, aunt, and cousin on Thanksgiving. Up to 19 right? Wrong! Because the day before Thanksgiving I went to get food at Jay-C and that nasty husband wife thing bit me on the rear... The first person my OH told (our neighbor), told his wife... That's okay I never see her-WRONG! 

So I'm talking with one of my good friends from high school about her fiance, when my neighbor's wife approachs us and says, while rubbing her stomach, "So how's the baby?" AHHHH! So mistakenly we are at 21 people!! And I'm still only at 8-9 weeks. So I swore my friend to secrecy because I'm having a Christmas get together on December the 9th where I was gonna tell my 6 good friends from high school. :shrug:


----------



## july2013

NennaKay said:


> I wanted to keep it a secret until about 12 weeks. I told my best friend first, mere seconds after I peed on the test (Approx. 4w4d) . I told my OH later that evening. I told my Mom 2 days later.
> 
> That was gonna be it until 12 weeks... BUT... My mom told me I needed to tell my dad because she was afraid she was gonna slip up and say something. So I told my dad. Then my brothers overheard so I told them. Well I had to tell my sister because my brothers knew. So we're up to 7 people before 5 weeks. My sister told her husband cause that's what husbands and wives do... Up to 8 people... Not too bad.
> 
> SO then I find out my OH told two of his friends. Our neighbor. 9. And a guy that he works with. 10. The only problem here is the guy that he works with is married to my best friend from high school who I wasn't gonna tell until later... But now I have that nasty husbands-tell-their-wives thing hanging over my head.
> 
> So then my OH DESPERATELY wants to tell his family... He tells his brother fairly early... Who tells his super annoying wife. 12... Then he wants to tell his mom and dad, whom I cannot stand! 14. We tell them very few people know and ask them to keep it to themselves. 1 hour after we leave and get home my OH gets a call from his mother. She told grandma. What?! 15.
> 
> So I told my grandma, great-aunt, aunt, and cousin on Thanksgiving. Up to 19 right? Wrong! Because the day before Thanksgiving I went to get food at Jay-C and that nasty husband wife thing bit me on the rear... The first person my OH told (our neighbor), told his wife... That's okay I never see her-WRONG!
> 
> So I'm talking with one of my good friends from high school about her fiance, when my neighbor's wife approachs us and says, while rubbing her stomach, "So how's the baby?" AHHHH! So mistakenly we are at 21 people!! And I'm still only at 8-9 weeks. So I swore my friend to secrecy because I'm having a Christmas get together on December the 9th where I was gonna tell my 6 good friends from high school. :shrug:

Lol! Sorry so many people know! 
Right now, none of our family knows about our relationship yet, let alone the pregnancy. My housemates maybe, one of them I think saw him climb in the window the other night.. he could have just used the door :shrug: But other than the fact there's a guy sneaking in my window, my friends don't suspect a thing (I don't think).


----------



## DoeEyes

NennaKay said:


> I wanted to keep it a secret until about 12 weeks. I told my best friend first, mere seconds after I peed on the test (Approx. 4w4d) . I told my OH later that evening. I told my Mom 2 days later.
> 
> That was gonna be it until 12 weeks... BUT... My mom told me I needed to tell my dad because she was afraid she was gonna slip up and say something. So I told my dad. Then my brothers overheard so I told them. Well I had to tell my sister because my brothers knew. So we're up to 7 people before 5 weeks. My sister told her husband cause that's what husbands and wives do... Up to 8 people... Not too bad.
> 
> SO then I find out my OH told two of his friends. Our neighbor. 9. And a guy that he works with. 10. The only problem here is the guy that he works with is married to my best friend from high school who I wasn't gonna tell until later... But now I have that nasty husbands-tell-their-wives thing hanging over my head.
> 
> So then my OH DESPERATELY wants to tell his family... He tells his brother fairly early... Who tells his super annoying wife. 12... Then he wants to tell his mom and dad, whom I cannot stand! 14. We tell them very few people know and ask them to keep it to themselves. 1 hour after we leave and get home my OH gets a call from his mother. She told grandma. What?! 15.
> 
> So I told my grandma, great-aunt, aunt, and cousin on Thanksgiving. Up to 19 right? Wrong! Because the day before Thanksgiving I went to get food at Jay-C and that nasty husband wife thing bit me on the rear... The first person my OH told (our neighbor), told his wife... That's okay I never see her-WRONG!
> 
> So I'm talking with one of my good friends from high school about her fiance, when my neighbor's wife approachs us and says, while rubbing her stomach, "So how's the baby?" AHHHH! So mistakenly we are at 21 people!! And I'm still only at 8-9 weeks. So I swore my friend to secrecy because I'm having a Christmas get together on December the 9th where I was gonna tell my 6 good friends from high school. :shrug:

Haha! I'm in the same boat. Only five weeks and so many people know already! I just couldn't hold it in. I know those feels.


----------



## MichelleDVM

Hi everyone! My estimated due date is July 25th! We are so excited since this is our first. We got our BFP after the first month on Clomid 75mg.

Last Monday I had my HCG level taken (293) and progesterone (24.9). Then Wednesday had another HCG which came back at 733! I figured once we got those results I would finally feel comfortable enough to post here. 

So far I have felt a little queasy today and my sense of smell is definitely enhanced (which doesn't help when I work in a veterinary clinic). Otherwise I have been feeling pretty good...although I am not looking forward to sleeping on my back since I am a stomach sleeper.

A happy and healthy 9 months to everyone!!


----------



## tinadoan93

I'm due on July 18th, but am going through some HCG level complications. good luck and happy pregnancy to all :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

NennaKay said:


> I wanted to keep it a secret until about 12 weeks. I told my best friend first, mere seconds after I peed on the test (Approx. 4w4d) . I told my OH later that evening. I told my Mom 2 days later.
> 
> That was gonna be it until 12 weeks... BUT... My mom told me I needed to tell my dad because she was afraid she was gonna slip up and say something. So I told my dad. Then my brothers overheard so I told them. Well I had to tell my sister because my brothers knew. So we're up to 7 people before 5 weeks. My sister told her husband cause that's what husbands and wives do... Up to 8 people... Not too bad.
> 
> SO then I find out my OH told two of his friends. Our neighbor. 9. And a guy that he works with. 10. The only problem here is the guy that he works with is married to my best friend from high school who I wasn't gonna tell until later... But now I have that nasty husbands-tell-their-wives thing hanging over my head.
> 
> So then my OH DESPERATELY wants to tell his family... He tells his brother fairly early... Who tells his super annoying wife. 12... Then he wants to tell his mom and dad, whom I cannot stand! 14. We tell them very few people know and ask them to keep it to themselves. 1 hour after we leave and get home my OH gets a call from his mother. She told grandma. What?! 15.
> 
> So I told my grandma, great-aunt, aunt, and cousin on Thanksgiving. Up to 19 right? Wrong! Because the day before Thanksgiving I went to get food at Jay-C and that nasty husband wife thing bit me on the rear... The first person my OH told (our neighbor), told his wife... That's okay I never see her-WRONG!
> 
> So I'm talking with one of my good friends from high school about her fiance, when my neighbor's wife approachs us and says, while rubbing her stomach, "So how's the baby?" AHHHH! So mistakenly we are at 21 people!! And I'm still only at 8-9 weeks. So I swore my friend to secrecy because I'm having a Christmas get together on December the 9th where I was gonna tell my 6 good friends from high school. :shrug:

i understand were you are coming from. we thought from our LMP that we were as of Oct. 31 12 weeks already so we told our family and so on. and went to first appointment and found out we were only 6.3 weeks on the 13th of Nov. so we ended up telling everyone way to early but at least we have the support and are joyousness about it. luck-ally i am finishing my bachelors in Feb. so i wont have to worry much longer about school.


----------



## NennaKay

Sw33tp3a said:


> i understand were you are coming from. we thought from our LMP that we were as of Oct. 31 12 weeks already so we told our family and so on. and went to first appointment and found out we were only 6.3 weeks on the 13th of Nov. so we ended up telling everyone way to early but at least we have the support and are joyousness about it. luck-ally i am finishing my bachelors in Feb. so i wont have to worry much longer about school.

Yeah. I think my OH is the problem. If I had kept it to myself like I wanted to... but he wanted me to share with my mom which ended up being my whole family... Shoo! Glad to hear you'll be done with school soon! I graduate in May 2013, so I should be waddling to recieve my diploma by them! :haha:


----------



## Mummymoose

july2013 said:


> Mummymoose said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys I'm unofficialy due 27th July 2013 with my second who's five and I'm unsure on what all this hcg is I'm sure I never heard if this five years ago?? Do I need to know about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummymoose said:
> 
> 
> How young if you don't mind me asking? I was 19 when I gave birth 18 when conceived xxClick to expand...
> 
> HCG levels.. no you don't really need to know much about them. But they're measured in your blood or urine (2 types of pregnancy tests). Don't worry about them
> 
> I was 22 in August, and he's also 22. You were young, must have been tough :flower:Click to expand...

It wasn't too bad I had a lot of support from family and groups tbh I'm finding I'm worrying more this time I have managed to raise a lovely daughter who is doing very well at school top of the class :) but I'm scared as I won't get as much support this time round.


----------



## TTDuck

NennaKay said:


> I wanted to keep it a secret until about 12 weeks. I told my best friend first, mere seconds after I peed on the test (Approx. 4w4d) . I told my OH later that evening. I told my Mom 2 days later.
> 
> That was gonna be it until 12 weeks... BUT... My mom told me I needed to tell my dad because she was afraid she was gonna slip up and say something. So I told my dad. Then my brothers overheard so I told them. Well I had to tell my sister because my brothers knew. So we're up to 7 people before 5 weeks. My sister told her husband cause that's what husbands and wives do... Up to 8 people... Not too bad.
> 
> SO then I find out my OH told two of his friends. Our neighbor. 9. And a guy that he works with. 10. The only problem here is the guy that he works with is married to my best friend from high school who I wasn't gonna tell until later... But now I have that nasty husbands-tell-their-wives thing hanging over my head.
> 
> So then my OH DESPERATELY wants to tell his family... He tells his brother fairly early... Who tells his super annoying wife. 12... Then he wants to tell his mom and dad, whom I cannot stand! 14. We tell them very few people know and ask them to keep it to themselves. 1 hour after we leave and get home my OH gets a call from his mother. She told grandma. What?! 15.
> 
> So I told my grandma, great-aunt, aunt, and cousin on Thanksgiving. Up to 19 right? Wrong! Because the day before Thanksgiving I went to get food at Jay-C and that nasty husband wife thing bit me on the rear... The first person my OH told (our neighbor), told his wife... That's okay I never see her-WRONG!
> 
> So I'm talking with one of my good friends from high school about her fiance, when my neighbor's wife approachs us and says, while rubbing her stomach, "So how's the baby?" AHHHH! So mistakenly we are at 21 people!! And I'm still only at 8-9 weeks. So I swore my friend to secrecy because I'm having a Christmas get together on December the 9th where I was gonna tell my 6 good friends from high school. :shrug:

we just told all my inlaws at thanksgiving. my husband works with his parents so there was no way we could have gotten away with not telling (his dad was asking my husband just days before we found out). and I knew my mother in law would start telling people right away so I got a lady at church who is friends with my MIL saying "I hear you're pregnant" (luckily only in front of one other person and I told them I'm only 5 weeks so I'm not really telling people so I think they'll keep it on the down-low). I'm just trying to let family know before somebody slips up on facebook! I'm not even sure how many people know now! And I haven't even had my first doctor's appointment! I find it somewhat amusing... oh how news spreads...


----------



## kittykat23

Harley Quinn said:


> Hi, ladies! I just got my BFP this morning! This is will be our second baby, third pregnancy.
> 
> I think I'll be right at the end of July. My first doc appointment is next week on Thursday. Yay!
> 
> We haven't told anyone yet. I'm a little cautious because of my mc in September, but this pregnancy feels totally different from that one already. Mainly, I've been really bloated, fatigued, and super emotional. Don't really have any other symptoms yet, but I didn't really have any this early with Ozzy either.
> 
> Looking forward to having more bump buddies!

Hi Harley Quinn! Congrats on your pregnancy! As exciting a time it is, I know it's stressful. I am currently due July 17th (2nd pregnancy, first one was a year ago that ended up being a blighted ovum). Anyway, I am feeling the same way. This time around just feels different. Bloating.. major fatigue...emotional... Every morning I wake up and hope to be sore. We're praying this time things turn out in our favor. I go for my first u/s this Thursday. Have you scheduled yours yet?


----------



## TTCnov2012

First OB appt went well I guess??? Very short- she checked my uterus and said it was "enlarged" I said "WHAT?!" turns out that's normal haha she said it feels like a "6 week uterus" which is good! After that I went and had blood work done which was at a lab and they said I should call the OB office weds-Thursday for results! Yay!! I asked her to check my progesterone even tho they said that's not part of their normal blood panel but she is doing it to make me feel better! They booked me for my first ultrasound December 11!!! Can't wait!!! I feel so much better! Hopefully blood work is good too!!!


----------



## Flutterby1982

Hello ladies :) I can't remember if I've already posted on this thread (baby brain has started already!) but had my midwife appointment today and she worked out I'm due 4th July :) how are you all doing? I'm lucky to not have had any sickness yet but do feel bit queasy in the evenings, like right now! :sick: So far I've told my mum, sisters, best friend, couple of other close friends and a neighbour, I think hubby keeps letting it slip to other people we know though as he is useless at keeping secrets lol xx


----------



## monro84

Hubbly--Congrats:flower: wow 2 under 2 fun lol. :winkwink:

Kitty--wow thats great it was natural that would have been a surprise.:happydance:

kitkat--thats great congrats. :flower:

Classy-Ohh what a great B-day present A BABY!!! Congrats:flower:

Wantingagirl--Wow you will have your hands full but that great though. :winkwink:

Miracle--Yeah for more then tripling betas.:hugs:

Vgirl--That is my due date also. :happydance:

TTCnov-dont worry cramps are normal and tan is old blood. Don't worry about the symptoms I had that over the weekend my boobs were not as sore but then yesteady they were bad and they also got worse at night. Thats great let us know the blood work and cannot wait for scan results.:happydance:

Divine--So sorry for your BO I had one Dec2010 and had a D&C at 10 wks even though I was showing 12. It was my first pregnancy. This is now my 6th but still trying for #1. Hopefully this is it. GL 

Babydream--congrats!!:flower:

Sw33-- Let us know how the scan goes I got one Fri but I will be 5 wks 6 days. 

MrsStutler-- Congrats:flower:

Mummy2-- I don't have the exact days but at 11 (3 wks 4 days) hcg was 22 and progestrone was 43. 13 dpo hcg was 80.5. 16dpo (4wks 2 days) hcg 406. at 4 wks 4 days hcg was 816 and 5 wks 2 days hcg was 9988.4. I was not on any progestrone supplements but am now for other reasons my progestrone was pretty high to begin with. 

July2013-- Congrats and welcome:flower:

Mummymoose--welcome my due date also. As long as you have never had a few MC or bleeding during pregnancy you probably will never have to have hcg levels cked .

Sublu--Congrats and welcome

mama_nai--Congrats and welcome

Michelle--congrats actually your not suppose to sleep on your back that is the worst at lest when the baby gets bigger it is. the best way to sleep is on your left side. 
Oh and your due on my mom's b day.

Nenny-- wow I think that is probably how may people know with me and I am only 5 wks 3 days. and I have had may losses so I should know better.:dohh: but Dh's dad is so proud he tells eveyone he meets so complete stangers know. :dohh: oh well. 

TTDuck-- Yeah I know the feeling. 

Flutterby--I know I cannot remmeber where I have posted however I found if you look at user cp it will save where you posted. My 7 yr anniversy is on the 1st and if you were in the USA it would be an independece day baby. GL 

AFM--Numbers yesteardy was 9988.4 doubling time of 33 hrs thought it is suppose to slow down when it gets in the 1000's. I got another blood test Wed. And then appt Fri for Ultrasound I will be 5 wks 6 days hopeing for HB but I know still might be to early. Saw a sac in the last scan could not measure it still way to small I was only 4 wks 3 days so thats all I expected to see. Hoping to here hb Fri b/c will not be able to go back till 7 wks 2 days and the farthers along I have been was last yr in Aug I had a MMC at 6 wks 3 days and had just heard the hb the day before but it was slow is what dr said. :cry: So hoping to hear HB this fri so I can relax a little.


----------



## TandJ

I am due on July 9th :cloud9:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hope you have good news on your next scan as well.


----------



## hardatworkmom

Hi All,

I think I am going to be due July 30th, not exactly sure yet. I had my first blood test come back this morning and my level was 611, hopefully that isn't too low?!? I had a miscarriage last month and didn't have a period in between that why I'm not sure. Keeping my fingers crossed this time!! I do have 3 boys, 16, 14, and 10 hoping for daddy's little girl :)


----------



## Vicki_Cream

I am pregnant with our first, EDD 22/07/13 :cloud9:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag114/Sw33tp3a/60578_3380572973095_1122446189_n.jpg :cloud9:

our official due date is July 9th 2013 :happydance: baby is nice and healthy!!!! i get to update my tickers now..


----------



## monro84

Sw33tp3a said:


> https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag114/Sw33tp3a/60578_3380572973095_1122446189_n.jpg :cloud9:
> 
> our official due date is July 9th 2013 :happydance: baby is nice and healthy!!!! i get to update my tickers now..

Wow ya'll are busy in Oct and Nov lol. Thats great are you going to have one big party or 3 individual ones?


----------



## monro84

Had my scan this morning 5 wks 6 days saw a yolk sac and itty bitty baby dot and a HB of 96.15:happydance: He said that was great everything looked great the CRL (crown rump length) was 3.26mm which on the report that he put up online for me to ck says that is 6 wks but the ultrasound said 5 wks 5 days but he said they are a day off sometimes so I am inbetween 5 wks 5 days and 5 wks 6 days I guess you could say I am 5 wks 5 1/2 days lol. The gestational sac in his report measured 6 wks 4 days at 16.52 mm? So so far good he wanted me to come back next week but I told him I could not till that next mon so on my next US I will be 7 wks 2 days that would be the fartherest I would ever have been with a Heart beat if there is one.


----------



## TandJ

Sw33tp3a said:


> https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag114/Sw33tp3a/60578_3380572973095_1122446189_n.jpg :cloud9:
> 
> our official due date is July 9th 2013 :happydance: baby is nice and healthy!!!! i get to update my tickers now..

We are due on the same day! :) :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

TandJ said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag114/Sw33tp3a/60578_3380572973095_1122446189_n.jpg :cloud9:
> 
> our official due date is July 9th 2013 :happydance: baby is nice and healthy!!!! i get to update my tickers now..
> 
> We are due on the same day! :) :hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:

deffinent bump buddies :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

monro84 said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag114/Sw33tp3a/60578_3380572973095_1122446189_n.jpg :cloud9:
> 
> our official due date is July 9th 2013 :happydance: baby is nice and healthy!!!! i get to update my tickers now..
> 
> Wow ya'll are busy in Oct and Nov lol. Thats great are you going to have one big party or 3 individual ones?Click to expand...

we figure one big party in july our kids are gonna think the fourth of july fireworks are for them lol.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

my hubby said if we want birthcontrol to be abstanent in august and october. lol


----------



## TandJ

Sw33tp3a said:


> TandJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag114/Sw33tp3a/60578_3380572973095_1122446189_n.jpg :cloud9:
> 
> our official due date is July 9th 2013 :happydance: baby is nice and healthy!!!! i get to update my tickers now..
> 
> We are due on the same day! :) :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:
> 
> deffinent bump buddies :)Click to expand...

Def!! :) did you start a pregnancy journal yet? There is a link to mine in my signature :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i need to make a new journal i have one on here but its over a year old.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i was doing some research and found some interesting info i will be trying when it comes time to breastfeed. if you plan on brestfeeding and dont think you are making enough milk supply try an herbal Fenugreek it helps to bring in a more milk supply with in 24 hrs and is doctor recommended. it will make your milk smell like maple syrup which i think is kinda cute. there are worst things it could smell like.


----------



## hubblybubbly

It made me smell like curry....


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hubblybubbly said:


> It made me smell like curry....

did it work for you?


----------



## monro84

TandJ--congrats!!

Vicki--congrats!!

Sw33t--Wow that would be good and a good way to save money lol just have it on the 4th. LOL would the absentate thing work my could not go no more than 2 wks let alone 2 months.:haha:

AFM-- --I think the MS is kicking in. I was a little worried b/c Sat I woke up and boobs not as sore all day, no sickness not even when I brushed my teeth. I really did not eat much either b/c I was not really hungry I believe all day I had an apple, chips and salsa and ramon noodles. Usually when I get hungry I get kinda nausas but it was nothing. Yesterday was not bad either just really tired. However this morning OMG woke up boobs SOOOOOO sore, and when i woke up I knew MS was starting b/c I had that feeling in the back of my throat it feels like a pressure like its kinda closed and you have to swallow to get rid of it but swallowing does not help.


----------



## hubblybubbly

Sw33tp3a said:


> hubblybubbly said:
> 
> 
> It made me smell like curry....
> 
> did it work for you?Click to expand...

Afraid I didn't notice a difference in supply. I was exclusively expressing for willow and was drying up so started it, but maybe I tried it too late. X


----------



## Sw33tp3a

littlemyst said:


> I am due july 9th! with number 3! :)

same here chicka:thumbup: congrats. july 9th woot woot:hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ok i had my first real major morning sickness today. it was awful . my hubby got me jello and ginger ail, and crackers, and gateraid for electrolights. . he has been so good. he also made me a fresh batch of jello for when i wake up in the morning in case i get it again. how are all you ladies doing?


----------



## Babydreams321

Hey girlies :) just popping in to say hi again! got my 12 week scan through today - the 3rd of january :happydance: feeling a bit more real now!

other than that all fine this end... feel exhausted still, having to deal with the terrible twos each day is extremely draining :cry:


----------



## wantingagirl

I had my scan on xmas eve :) alls well xx


----------



## Babydreams321

I had my scan yesterday, all is good this end :happydance: it feels a lot more REAL now!!! im due the 14th july now xxx


----------



## nicki01

Hello ladies I'm due 12 July and have my scan booked for 10th January! Really nervous about it! Even though I seen hb at 7 weeks! Just dreading it tbh! Really praying all is well!


----------



## nuffmac

Hi all, had a checkup with the doctor yesterday. Won't get a scan til I'm 18 weeks but we heard the heartbeat on the Doppler so am happy bout that. I'm due July 13th! Can't believe nearly into second tri already:happydance:


----------



## MrsMabon2012

Hi all. I have an estimated due date of 9th July with first baby. Have my scan on Wednesday so date may change a little after that. Can't wait for my scan. Nothing feels real because I haven't seen baby with my own eyes!


----------



## july2013

Just wondering if any of you Due in July '13 have announced your pregnancies yet? I'm due on the 1st but I'm kind of reluctant to announce just yet..


----------



## nicki01

We have only told family until our scan onthursday!


----------



## july2013

We've told nobody yet.. we have our anatomy scan in 3.5wks so maybe after that


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i go to my new doc tomorrow and im 14 weeks. We would have waited but we accidentally told everyone at 4 weeks. we were going off of my lmp and i was to be at the time already 12 weeks till i went to the doc appointment and had a ultrasound saying i was only 6 weeks at the time and i would be due in july not may/june. so we let the cat out the bag a little early. so for now we are due july 9th but i think that will change at appointment tomorrow since i havent been to doc since first appointment. ( horrible doc he never showed at 2nd or 3rd appointment so i quit that facility and got a much better and more recommended doctor. very excited for tomorrow.


----------



## nuffmac

We've also only told immediate family. One of my friends guessed cos I was watching what I was eating so carefully but that's it. Haven't told work yet. Glad it's after Christmas. I'm sure people just think I got fat over the holidays!!:dohh: 

I'm 13 weeks 4 days btw


----------



## snuggle

hey ladies can i join would love somebump buddies im pregnant with my 3rd due july 26 2013 hope u all have very happy and healthy pregnancys looking forward to talking to all of you


----------



## Mama_noni

Hello ladies
I'm pregnant with my 2nd due July 25th had my dating scan yesterday so saw baby for the first time. I've been more sick this time with more aversions...the only thing I can seem to eat is extra strong mints, I'm on 2 packs a day! Hope everyone else is cooking along nicely! X x


----------



## Sw33tp3a

welcome to the group ladies


----------



## MrsMabon2012

Eek. Further along a bit than I thought so now due on 7th July. So excited. The scan blew me away!


----------



## mellylou88

Hi Ladies!

I'm also due in JULY!! My due date is the 4th July (Independence day!) It's my first baby, so very new to all this been incredibly sick but I guess that's baby letting me know they are ok, my scan was so surreal but amazing! 

How are all the other july mummy to be's coping? xx


----------



## motherearth23

Getting my first scan this week, I will be 14 weeks on Wednesday. As I'm moving into the second trimester, a lot of symptoms are fading and new ones are arriving. I've grown two full cup sizes, NONE of my bras fit, even the sports bras. :( I'm actually more tired lately than I was in first trimester. I eat constantly!! And my belly is starting to expand and harden a bit. No longer nauseous but my sense of smell is off the charts. Some foods make me want to puke by sniffing them from far away!

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## mellylou88

motherearth23 said:


> Getting my first scan this week, I will be 14 weeks on Wednesday. As I'm moving into the second trimester, a lot of symptoms are fading and new ones are arriving. I've grown two full cup sizes, NONE of my bras fit, even the sports bras. :( I'm actually more tired lately than I was in first trimester. I eat constantly!! And my belly is starting to expand and harden a bit. No longer nauseous but my sense of smell is off the charts. Some foods make me want to puke by sniffing them from far away!
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?

I feel the same way about smells that make me feel really sick and the more I think about it then it does make me sick, I'm still very tired all the time but waking up in the middle of the night and not being able to fall back to sleep straight away doesn't help, hope you feel better soon x


----------



## july2013

I've gone up a cup size and my sense of smell.. wow. I don't really have morning sickness but certain smells make me throw up, or want to at least. I've also been very tired, I haven't been sleeping well which really doesn't help. Glad to know i'm not alone! :flower:


----------



## mellylou88

july2013 said:


> I've gone up a cup size and my sense of smell.. wow. I don't really have morning sickness but certain smells make me throw up, or want to at least. I've also been very tired, I haven't been sleeping well which really doesn't help. Glad to know i'm not alone! :flower:

It's always good to know that other mums to be are feeling the same way :) I have been struggling to sleep alot lately my sickness has taken a back seat for the time being but still feel sick by the odd smells, bring on july!! :) xx


----------



## Scottishtothe

I'm due July 17th with my first had the scan today & all looks normal - have had the worst morning sickness but seems to be easing off now - any one else had a rash on their hands/arms?


----------



## Scottishtothe

Ginger beer is stronger - has more ginger in it :)


----------



## sixyears

Im due with my second on July 14th after 6 years


----------

